# Ouch Clublakers.com...



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn, some hacker screwed up Clublakers.com and banned all the moderators. :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Your point?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

LOL, that's funny!


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Everything has been deleted. :curse: 

Can you imagine that happening to us? (touch wood)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Your point?



I know its hard for you to pick up on things the first try, mainly because your a Cook fan, but my point was in the topic sentance. :nah:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

BBB said:


> Everything has been deleted. :curse:
> 
> Can you imagine that happening to us? (touch wood)



I can't believe thats possible... Someones gonna be in big trouble.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I can't believe thats possible... Someones gonna be in big trouble.


There goes my source of highlights and terrific videos.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Kobe did it.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Holy crap, I just looked, and it really is gone. I hope that stuff is recoverable. That's sucks, I visit that site all the time.


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

There's still this site boys. I'm already spreading the word to Guru and JSM and other respectable members (with enough info to ANIHILATE any haters on the General thread *shutter* discussion board) about this site. :banana: 


EHL, Guru, JSM, nbarealdeal(different one) on the same message board. what a site to behold :cheers: 

Add in people who give inside info like Sky and Emplay :banana:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

radronOmega said:


> There's still this site boys. I'm already spreading the word to Guru and JSM and other respectable members (with enough info to ANIHILATE any haters on the General thread *shutter* discussion board) about this site. :banana:
> 
> 
> EHL, Guru, JSM, nbarealdeal(different one) on the same message board. what a site to behold :cheers:
> ...


While you're at it, can you try to get those Theater boys to come over as well? I know I can't live without their mixes and videos.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

BBB said:


> While you're at it, can you try to get those Theater boys to come over as well? I know I can't live without their mixes and videos.


YES.

That was the main reason I visited that site so frequently.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

radronOmega said:


> There's still this site boys. I'm already spreading the word to Guru and JSM and other respectable members (with enough info to ANIHILATE any haters on the General thread *shutter* discussion board) about this site. :banana:
> 
> 
> EHL, Guru, JSM, nbarealdeal(different one) on the same message board. what a site to behold :cheers:
> ...


i saw emplay a couple of times posting here


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow, that's too bad, there's a lot of good info in some of those CL forums.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

im glad they did it. i hate clublakers. they bann you if you have an opinion thats different. them and lakersground. if i could have hacked them and deleted them mods i would have dont it long time ago. give them a taste of their own medicine


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

lakersground is next


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> im glad they did it. i hate clublakers. they bann you if you have an opinion thats different. them and lakersground. if i could have hacked them and deleted them mods i would have dont it long time ago. give them a taste of their own medicine


They banned you because you were trolling by breaking the rules.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

ummm...no i didnt break the rules. i was giving an arguement on lakersground when kobe missed a shot at the end and they were blaming it on luke walton. i said they shouldnt blame it on walton because kobe was the one that was supposed to take the shot. he just got his confidence shook so he passed to luke and took his frustration out on him at the end. then i got banned. thats not breaking rules buddy. thats ignorance.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> ummm...no i didnt break the rules. i was giving an arguement on lakersground when kobe missed a shot at the end and they were blaming it on luke walton. i said they shouldnt blame it on walton because kobe was the one that was supposed to take the shot. he just got his confidence shook so he passed to luke and took his frustration out on him at the end. then i got banned. thats not breaking rules buddy. thats ignorance.


No actually, you got banned because you broke the rules. Reread them for clarification.

Of course, your case is made worse by the fact that you go on other boards to tell people how stupid LG and CL are, and then admit to basically causing trouble on purpose. 

Not a good habit to get into.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

duncan2k5 said:


> ummm...no i didnt break the rules. i was giving an arguement on lakersground when kobe missed a shot at the end and they were blaming it on luke walton. i said they shouldnt blame it on walton because kobe was the one that was supposed to take the shot. he just got his confidence shook so he passed to luke and took his frustration out on him at the end. then i got banned. thats not breaking rules buddy. thats ignorance.


 there is a such thing called tact. you know they will support kobe to the bone, even if it was waltons fault (which it was), so why bother trolling? don't you hate kobe and the lakers anyway? so why be there in the first place? IMO you should've just kept quiet, go bone your sock like jason biggs or whatever it is you do in your sparetime, and continue to collect great videos and wallpapers like most folks were doing. always the retarded ruining it for the intelligent.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> im glad they did it. i hate clublakers. they bann you if you have an opinion thats different. them and lakersground. if i could have hacked them and deleted them mods i would have dont it long time ago. give them a taste of their own medicine


Not allowed. You know the rules.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> ummm...no i didnt break the rules. i was giving an arguement on lakersground when kobe missed a shot at the end and they were blaming it on luke walton. i said they shouldnt blame it on walton because kobe was the one that was supposed to take the shot. he just got his confidence shook so he passed to luke and took his frustration out on him at the end. then i got banned. thats not breaking rules buddy. thats ignorance.


1) I was there to see every thread you posted, and it was all garbage. You were harrassing me at one point on the site as well. I remember your "Duncan is better than Kobe" and "Should've kept Shaq" threads that would continually bait Laker fans.

2) You're a Spurs fan, right? Why are you on a Lakers board then, and why are you even posting in the Lakers forums here?


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

you are a liar. i never made threads of that sort. i challenge you to bring them up and put them on this site. liar


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> you are a liar. i never made threads of that sort. i challenge you to bring them up and put them on this site. liar


http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=144939. That was easy. :laugh: 

You're doing it on _these_ boards. Hell, is it that hard to find your first post in this thread? You're obsessed, get over the Lakers.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> you are a liar. i never made threads of that sort. i challenge you to bring them up and put them on this site. liar


Haha, even though you were banned, your posts/threads weren't deleted.

http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=24082 (your thread, check the name when they quoted you)

http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=24301 (again, check the quotes, and hey...we even had a few words in this one)

http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=24142 (pathetic)

*And my favorite thread of all time...*

http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=23073&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 

The day you were officially owned by me.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> you are a liar. i never made threads of that sort. i challenge you to bring them up and put them on this site. liar





realdealbneal said:


> Haha, even though you were banned, your posts/threads weren't deleted.
> 
> http://www.clublakers.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=24082 (your thread, check the name when they quoted you)
> 
> ...


duncan2k5 = 










Bwahahahaa!!! :rofl:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

> who think cook will be a good pf in the west...he cant even be a good pf in my yard.



lol, even I laughed at that part though.


----------

